# The Haney Project



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

For those of you who subscribe to The Golf Channel, there is a new show called The Haney Project Charles Barkley.

If you've seen Charles Barkley's golf swing, you know this is a major commitment for Mr. Haney. That swing is a mess!

Very entertaining and educational show.

Tune in on The Golf Channel, Mondays at 9:00PM ET. It repeats quite a bit during the week so you can easily catch a missed episode.


----------



## CDeal (Mar 4, 2009)

I saw it I thought his swing was a joke at first! Then after watching the show I can tell he has some serious issues. Pretty funny show. If Haney can fix his swing he is a gifted man.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

That first episode was just ok... I found myself wanting something to happen. Watching Charles Barkley hitting range balls isn't my idea of quality programming, no matter how entertaining his swing might be for the first few balls. Then they repeated the half hour episode again in the very next time slot, then twice more 2 hours later. Then again on Tuesday, and again Wednesday... seems like every time I switch to the Golf Channel it's being shown again. I only found it mildly interesting the first time... this saturation coverage is just too much. :dunno:

If the next installment doesn't do something to spark my interest I'll just have to wait for the next Big Break to start (in May IIRC). Now that's some quality programming... :headbang:


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Whenever I see Charles Barkley swing a golf club- I don't know whether to laugh or cry...

All I can say is that Mr. Haney seriously has his work cut out for him.


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

The average person has some issues like a slice, or wants more distance...whatever. But to have a Barkley "hitch" is something completely different. 
Have you ever seen a downswing and *STOP* halfway through, drop your head, move your right foot, continue your swing while lifting your head and follow through out of balance and do a two-step, only to see your ball go no higher than 10 feet high and no more than 100 yards! What a drive :rofl:

That is some problem to fix. As Tiger Woods said to Haney "Your going to put your reputation on fixing that?" That's one hell of a project for sure!

When I had my Slice problem years ago and went to a pro for a cure, it was a grip and foot position that fixed it. But it took 3 one hour session over 3 weeks to "get me off the rhythm my body was used to" to train my brain to the change.

Charles has been through many coaches with no success. With this knowledge, I see this program as a hell of a challenge for Haney and an inspiration for people with a slight problem with their golf swing.

Let's not forget that Haney is Tiger's trainer and there must be a reason the best player in golf has chosen him. To see a high caliber trainer in action is what I am most interested in. I'm recording the whole series for my interest in any chance of improving my game from whatever little tips/tricks I can learn from it.
That and it entertains me.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

sounds like an interesting swing I'll have to you tube the vid's. Reading this makes me feel a bit better about my own swing.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Two things make me think Haney will fix Barclay's swing. First, Charles has enormous respect for Hank. Secondly, Haney has said Charles works as hard as Tiger. The combination of Charles work ethic and his respect for Haney has to add up to an improved swing in my book.

Based on that, I'll watch the show with some interest, but like Rick, I will also say I might have had higher expectations for the first episode. It was OK, but a bunch of pretty girls on Big Break would have been better.

(No, my wife is not home)


----------



## BOXCAR (Mar 22, 2007)

I totally agree with you fourputt. I love the golf channel but have never seen so many reruns of shows in my life. just for a example golf central, you can watch the same episode back to back for 2 hours in the mornings. but it's not just that channel that does it. I mean come on, you pay for 250 channels and I watch maybe 50 channels at the most which they to run reruns over and over. for a example, how many times does a person need to see die hard, jaws, jarrasic park etc,etc. the problem is if you want the golf channel you half to pay for the 250 package to get it. what a racket. just my 2 cents

yes I do like the Haney project though.

boxcar


----------



## CDeal (Mar 4, 2009)

Well last nights episode was brutal. That will be the last time I watch that show! Definatly a swing and a miss for the Golf Channel.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I missed the episode last night, (religious services), so for once, I'll actually look forward to a rerun.

I'll be interested to see what was so brutal.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> I missed the episode last night, (religious services), so for once, I'll actually look forward to a rerun.
> 
> I'll be interested to see what was so brutal.


I missed it too (forgot it was on)... happened to surf past it once when the episode was half done and saw Barkley working out on a punching bag, then caught a few seconds at the end of the show with Barkley eating at a lunch counter. The question I have to ask is.... "Where's the golf???"


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

so why was it so brutal give me an update please


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I've seen the commercial. Makes me look like I'm ready for the tour


----------



## CDeal (Mar 4, 2009)

Surtees said:


> so why was it so brutal give me an update please


There were a lot of clips from the first episode. We get to watch Barkley eat a couple of times. He worked out, oh and Haney called him on the phone. Then Barkley talked some trash to a bartender. It was bad enough I watched Waterboy for the fith time. It was brutally boring!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> so why was it so brutal give me an update please


He got better than you:headbang: sorry Luke I had to do it. I know you'll get me


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

thats alright Bob if he got better then me it means his already streets ahead of you


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> thats alright Bob if he got better then me it means his already streets ahead of you


Good comeback...I'm feeling much better now:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks bob we havent had much friendly fire lately


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> thanks bob we havent had much friendly fire lately


Keep the posts coming... I have a night class to teach, so, keep your head down.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

now now Bob we've spoken about your angry issues before or who am I kidding hit me with your best shoot


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

Well I don't know why some people here don't like the show. That's fine and your opinion is taken. But I will start to rant on the ones that put it down without proper details. The ones that only talk about off the course scenarios like this is some kind of tournament?
This is Hank's way for Charles with a camera crew following them, you think your better than Tiger Wood's trainer? Pff that!

Yes he was punching a bag, but you failed to mention the 80 pounds he wants to loose. Isn't this part of the training? And what, being FAT dousn't matter in bettering yourself? This comes from personal experience and loosing weight, matters a whole bunch! 

Yes he was in a bar talking to his bartender who "rants" his swing and his game (sounds like these two play together) but the whole time it GOLF TALK and reminds me of the nineteenth hole with my buddies. What the hell is wrong with that?

If you don't like the show, don't watch it and stop complaining!

So the unmentioned parts of the last show that I found very interesting and worth mentioning...

The ~8 foot pole to get his swing in plane. That's such a great training tool to get your swing in plane that when he was using it, you can see the result right away. +1 on the little tricks I mentioned before.

The tool that fits on the butt of the club that makes a tempo sound as you swing the club. It's hard to explain it to our down under friend but it's something like a tuning fork on a guitar. The smoother and faster you swing, the better the sound it makes. Perfect for Charles! :headbang: It sounds a bit like the light saber on Star Wars lol. Veejay also uses this tool as mentioned on the show. 

From what I've seen, he has improved quite a bit and seems to be loosing the "hitch" in his swing.

So I'm still enjoying the show and will not miss one if I can help it.

Oh one more rant.... yes they repeat the show a lot but this thread is about the "SHOW", NOT WHAT THE GOLF CHANNEL SHOWS, so please keep those complaints elsewhere or start your own thread. Stop killing mine with it.

I feel better now


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Lets see... you started a topic in a DISCUSSION board, and now that everyone doesn't agree with you you're getting all upset??? You can't start a thread and expect that everyone will be on your side of the issue. There is no guarantee that the thread you started will take the path you've chosen for it. Both sides of this topic are as valid as OPINIONS can be, which doesn't necessarily mean much. You have your opinion and we have ours. You think it's a great show, most of us who have commented find it a waste of air time so far. Maybe it will get better, I don't know. If so, I may watch again... if not then I'll find something else to do during the 15 reruns of each episode. I'm not going to lose any sleep over it either way.

Time to calm down and relax. :headbang:


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

The title is "The Haney Project" and not, "The Golf Channel reruns". It seems that the focus on the show shifts to how many reruns there are.
Opinions are great if they are true and complete.
Whomever seen the second episode cannot truthfully say there wasn't an improvement in his swing.
That's what the show is about.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

memorex88 said:


> The title is "The Haney Project" and not, "The Golf Channel reruns". It seems that the focus on the show shifts to how many reruns there are.
> Opinions are great if they are true and complete.
> Whomever seen the second episode cannot truthfully say there wasn't an improvement in his swing.
> That's what the show is about.


Face it... Bob and Luke are the ones who yank most threads off topic. There are only a couple of comments about the reruns, and those are just side comments... not even worth mentioning in my opinion.

Back to the discussion. The real test will be when he faces the situation which messed up his swing in the first place, playing in front of an audience. The opening show said that was where his horrible hitch came from, and the success of the project will not be known until he takes it from the range to the course, and then to one of the celebrity tournaments that were his downfall.

Out of curiosity, has there been any mention of the time frame over which this project is taking place?


Edit: Looks like I'll be able to catch this week's episode at 10 this evening.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Fourputt said:


> Face it... Bob and Luke are the ones who yank most threads off topic. There are only a couple of comments about the reruns, and those are just side comments... not even worth mentioning in my opinion.
> 
> Yes, guilty as charged and isn't good to laugh instead of being so damn serious all the time.:laugh:


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

I checked the website and there's no mention of how many shows :dunno:

Hey broken tee, eat my shorts


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Fourputt said:
> 
> 
> > Face it... Bob and Luke are the ones who yank most threads off topic. There are only a couple of comments about the reruns, and those are just side comments... not even worth mentioning in my opinion.
> ...


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

I looks like someone else has a "hitch". You just won't let it rest eh Rick?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Fourputt said:


> broken tee said:
> 
> 
> > But sometimes some of us really want to discuss the thread topic. You do realize that there are forums where your threadjacking would even get you banned.
> ...


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Fourputt said:
> 
> 
> > Rick: I take no offense, Luke and I admit we get off topic and jab at each other, but its not to interrupt your topic of discussion. I joined this forum to learn, to discuss and for enjoyment and I think you'll admit Rick that you and I have had some good discussions and you've taught me a lot about rules plus we even threw shots at one another. Memmorex and I have bantered each other trying to have a little fun. Really Rick I apologize to you if my idea of having fun is
> ...


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

memorex88 said:


> I checked the website and there's no mention of how many shows :dunno:
> 
> Hey broken tee, eat my shorts


You don't have enough home brew:cheeky4:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

for once I'm going to take something back on topic.

Do you know what the tuning fork he put on the end of the clubs was call it would be interesting to see if I could find out more about it?

Rick: sorry if going off topic upsets you. It's just a way to have some fun and sometimes this forum can be quiet so at least we keep it ticking along.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I just watched the second episode and I have to admit, it had so many flashbacks that I initially had trouble telling whether the first episode was on again.

Being that I have about the same size and shape as Charles, I wonder if the issue of creating a flatter plane might be good for me. Regardless of my size, I used to have a very Texas looking swing, pretty flat and I hit the ball really low. I eventually stood straighter and at lessons a couple years ago when I got back into the game, the pro wanted me to be even more upright. I'm beginning to wonder. I need some pictures of me with a club.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

[
Do you know what the tuning fork he put on the end of the clubs was call it would be interesting to see if I could find out more about it?
Is this it?


Patent title: IMPACT FORCE DAMPENING SYSTEM FOR USE WITH A GOLF DRIVER OR FAIRWAY CLUB HEAD
Inventors: JOSEPH CONSIGLIO 

Patent - Local Utah Firm 
Vibration Isolation - Ten times the performance of air isolators at a competitive price. - Vibration Isolation Platform Systems & Isolators | Isolator Platforms & Tables | Minusk Technology



Abstract:

A force dampening and redirection system for use with a golf driver or fairway club head including an elongated handle terminating in a three-dimensional shaped driver or fairway head exhibiting a substantially smooth ball striking face. A vibration dampening and absorbing component, such as an elongated spring, extends within a hollow three dimensional interior associated with the club head. Upon impacting a golf ball offset from a center line associated with the striking face, an off-center striking force is more readily transferred to the spring, both to counteract twisting of the putter head and to reduce vibration of the club face at the ball contact zone, thereby increasing an effective surface area of the striking face creating a perpendicular travel direction of the ball relative to the golf club striking face.
Claims:

1. A golf club exhibiting impact force dampening and ball directional characteristics upon impacting a golf ball, comprising:an elongated handle terminating in a three-dimensional shaped club head exhibiting a substantially smooth ball striking face; andat least one vibration inducing component extending within an open interior of said club head and mounted to first and second end locations;upon impacting the golf ball, said vibration inducing component responding to an off-center force applied to the ball striking face to increase an effective surface area of said striking face associated with straight travel of the ball.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> [
> Do you know what the tuning fork he put on the end of the clubs was call it would be interesting to see if I could find out more about it?
> Is this it?
> 
> ...


I don't think that's what he's asking about Bob. What he's talking about is a thing that makes a noise that changes depending on your swing, and it only hits the proper pitch when you make a good swing. I don't think it has anything to do with vibration dampening.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Fourputt said:


> I don't think that's what he's asking about Bob. What he's talking about is a thing that makes a noise that changes depending on your swing, and it only hits the proper pitch when you make a good swing. I don't think it has anything to do with vibration dampening.


Your most likely correct Rick. This was the only article that mentioned a tuning fork and golf.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes thanks for the info bob but your down a creek without a paddle I was after a name or more info about the thing that makes a nosie with your swing.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> yes thanks for the info bob but your down a creek without a paddle I was after a name or more info about the thing that makes a nosie with your swing.


Why didn't you just say so, the sound is "YAHOO" when you hit it right and "AH Sh$t!" when you don't. I'm going to watch the Haney project tonight and give my stellar opinion. the commercials are hilarious.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I can already make that nosie with my own mouth when I hit the ball. Bob


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*The Show*

I saw the show last night not sure if it was a rerun or a new show, it had its funny moments and dull moments. the gist is getting Sir Charles to become a better golfer as you all know. Barkley is a challenge. will I watch the show again? Only if I'm really bored. Just my own personal opinion.


----------



## FairwayFreddie (Apr 18, 2009)

Check out I WANT CHARLES BARKLEY!!!
Pretty funny.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> I saw the show last night not sure if it was a rerun or a new show.


That's my feeling, to the point that I hardly watch it anymore. I thought it was supposed to introduce a new show every Monday night, but this Monday was definitely one I had seen before.


----------



## FairwayFreddie (Apr 18, 2009)

Can't remember if I read it here or not, after round 2 at the Masters, Tiger was supposedly screaming at a red-faced Haney on the driving range. Between Tiger and Barkley, HH certainly has a full plate. A plate of what, I don't want to say....


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

FairwayFreddie said:


> Can't remember if I read it here or not, after round 2 at the Masters, Tiger was supposedly screaming at a red-faced Haney on the driving range. Between Tiger and Barkley, HH certainly has a full plate. A plate of what, I don't want to say....



:rofl: Yeah, I don't want any part of what's on that plate. The only time I looked in the series recently it was yet another replay of the first episode??? Did they actually show more than 3 different shows? If so I never found the rest. :dunno:


----------



## FairwayFreddie (Apr 18, 2009)

Can you imagine holding a guy's head still for three months? Is Charles unteachable? I am thinking that the answer is yes but I thought that about myself once upon a time. I wish him all the best. At least he's not abusive toward his instructor.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

FairwayFreddie said:


> Can't remember if I read it here or not, after round 2 at the Masters, Tiger was supposedly screaming at a red-faced Haney on the driving range. Between Tiger and Barkley, HH certainly has a full plate. A plate of what, I don't want to say....


coming back to tiger atm do you think his expections of where he should be or our expection of where he should be at are a bit high given that it isn't that long since he has came back from a major injury and early then expected. if you look at any sport normally when one of the top people of a sport come back from a long break and a major injury they take a little while to play themselve back into the type of form that we are used to seeing from them. so I think with tiger give him a few more rounds and he will more then likely be back or close too his old form, but in saying that sometimes when a great comes back from a major injury they are never quiet the same.


----------



## FairwayFreddie (Apr 18, 2009)

Surtees said:


> sometimes when a great comes back from a major injury they are never quiet the same.


Nice play on words although I'm sure you just transposed the letters by mistake. Good advice for Tiger-instead of yelling at your coach-be quiet.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yep it was an accidental play on words it works well though i think.


----------

